# Scratch on GPU



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

As I removed my GPU to add some more AS5 to it I slightly scratched it on the edge of a piece of metal, it seems that the outer green layer has been scratched off (very small area) and a silvery colour is showing (which was underneath the green), is this OK or did I damage it, it worked normally when I tried it though...


----------



## 34erd (Jun 3, 2006)

As long as you didnt hit any traces on the PCB then your'e fine.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 3, 2006)

It sounds like you scratched the PCB Board (big green board the gpu is on).  If thats the case, then what you saw was probably the exposed circuits that are printed on the card (silvery lines).  It should be fine, as long as you didnt scratch through the silver part, and if you dont let anything metallic touch it.


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

[-0MEGA-] said:
			
		

> It sounds like you scratched the PCB Board (big green board the gpu is on).  If thats the case, then what you saw was probably the exposed circuits that are printed on the card (silvery lines).  It should be fine, as long as you didnt scratch through the silver part, and if you dont let anything metallic touch it.



ok, thanks
whats PCB?


----------



## atomic (Jun 3, 2006)

Apokarteron said:
			
		

> ok, thanks
> whats PCB?



Printed Circuit Board


----------



## The_Other_One (Jun 3, 2006)

Also, if you did happen to scratch some of the foil runs, I have heard it's possible to fill those in and repair it with some type of pen.  I've never used one, and whoever told me this could be been wrong...  Just be more careful from now on...  I know when my capacitor fell off my 7800 a while back, it was from the board being aginst one of the USB connectors.  Still, it seems it should of been more sturdy than it was, but yeah, my fault too...


----------



## toddl1 (Jun 3, 2006)

this may sound like an extremely dumb question, but wat is a GPU?


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jun 3, 2006)

toddl1 said:
			
		

> this may sound like an extremely dumb question, but wat is a GPU?


Graphics Processing Unit (Graphics Card)


----------



## toddl1 (Jun 3, 2006)

ooooooooh, sorry


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

Actually to be entirely honest I tryed removing the heatsink and fan-heat-sink by squeezing those clips at the back with a pair pliers, lol, thats how I scratched it.
Whats this pen that fills in the green stuff called?


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jun 3, 2006)

can i just say a few things.

put some seletape over the silver wire that was showing, this is because you could short circuit the board.

whats PCB?

its a method used to print circuits onto the plastic, its a different type used on motherboards as they are (MLC) or multi layer circuits.


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

Anyone know the name of that pen that fills over the wires, or shall I use any permenant marker?


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 3, 2006)

> fill those in and repair it with some type of pen


You need conductive ink. http://www.thinktink.com/stack/volumes/voli/store/specs/inkspec.htm

You can also get stuff that doesn't need to be cooked to cure.


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

Aanything in amazon.co.uk/amazon.com or something easier to find?


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 3, 2006)

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Free_UK_Del...ectrically_Conductive__Silver_Paint_36275.htm
http://www.hmcelectronics.com/cgi-bin/scripts/product/1530-0102


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

If I put my finger there can it short circuit?


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 3, 2006)

does your finger conduct electricity?


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 3, 2006)

The scratch is as small as the tip of a pin, do you think its serious?

Won't any permenant marker work to cover up the exposed wires?


----------



## AMD gs player (Jun 3, 2006)

no it wont because permanent marcker ink isnt an insulator


----------



## atomic (Jun 3, 2006)

AMD gs player said:
			
		

> no it wont because permanent marcker ink isnt an insulator



The other pens listed aren't either.


----------



## Apokarteron (Jun 4, 2006)

Lol, I worry too much...


----------



## Christian Darrall (Jun 4, 2006)

i still say seletape is the best for this sort of thing


----------

